# MY TT pics



## RawLee

Hi!

These are some of the members of my collection.

Some thoughts on them:

Most of them are Berliner Bahnen made. Many of them have hungarian theme, mainly texts. Most of them are also a bit old, my father started collecting them. So they are probably older than me (I'm 24).

They still have the old couplers. Only the newer ones have the less intrusive types, which still seem quite old, judging from the stocks of webshops.

A MÁV (hungarian railways) tanker









A DB themed tanker









A box car of MÁV









A passanger carriage, also of MÁV










I have a lot more, but my camera is the verge of death...again, 3rd time in its lifetime. But I'll get a new one for christmas.


----------



## tjcruiser

RawLee,

Thanks for the TT post ... we don't get too many of those. Definitely different car proportions than what we're used to seeing over on this side of the Pond. Fun to see!

TJ


----------



## tooter

Hi Lee, 

Thanks for posting your TT pics. I had no idea what TT gauge was and looked it up. It's 120 to 1 where one inch equals 10 feet, which makes it larger than N gauge and smaller than HO. Do you have any track? I'd love to see your cars in relation to the track they roll on.

The camera quality is just fine. Try propping up a piece of white paper behind your cars when you photograph them. It helps to highlight the details more. 

Please do post some more pics of your collection! :thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## Big Ed

Very interesting..............TT

nice pictures, yes please post more.:thumbsup:


I never saw tankers mounted on frames like those.
What engines do you have to pull them?


----------



## RawLee

Thanks!

The problem is not the quality, but the fact that the camera just looses power randomly (6 times, while I made new pics), freezing the screen, and possibly corrupting pictures (I've had that problem in 1 or 2 cases). Well, its like 10 year old, so it isnt something unexpected. So the following pics are not new, I had to upload old ones.

I have a lot of track , but I cant give you imperial measurement, sorry, everything here runs on metric.

Re engines, I have a:

I dont know which country's theme is this:









A hungarian M61 (or Nohab)









A V36 (I have no idea if its hungarian or not, if it is, then "V" means its big brother is electric)









A Dacia, pretty badly made IMHO.









And 2 of these.









I couldnt find a ruler to give you exact sizes, maybe next time.


----------



## RawLee

OK, I've found some pics with rulers

Here's the Nohab









Those are centimetres.


----------



## flyernut

Looks good to me!! Thanks for sharing..


----------



## gc53dfgc

is that in cm or mm?


----------



## RawLee

The numbered units are the cms, and the small ones in between are the mms.


----------



## tooter

The green switcher with the tankcars is my favorite... 












Had you thought of modelling another shell onto the Dacia chassis? It has possibilities. I fit a really nice old diecast street car shell onto a cheap Tyco motorized frame.

Greg


----------



## RawLee

No, I havent thought of it. And I have absolutely no experience in that. But our trams dont look remotely similar to trains, so the chasis would surely look awful on them. Also, the entire inside of the smaller engines is taken up by the electric engine.

And I've found the green one on the net, it seems to be a german engine.
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:German_locomotive_class_V36.JPG

BTW, the Dacia is fast, really fast, a minor turn on the transformer accelerates it to lightspeed, while the green switcher is slow but very powerful.

The Dacia, as I've fond out, is only a nickname (after its source, Romania), it runs by the name M43 here (though has M47 colours for some reasons). Its also a switcher.
http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/M43
http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/MÁV_M47


----------



## MattyVoodoo

Love the pictures! Thanks alot! TT is sure interesting!


----------



## tooter

RawLee said:


> No, I havent thought of it. And I have absolutely no experience in that. But our trams dont look remotely similar to trains, so the chasis would surely look awful on them. Also, the entire inside of the smaller engines is taken up by the electric engine.


Hi Lee, 

Oh, I didn't specifically mean putting a trolley on it! 
That was only an example, just that you could fit another different shell on it. I also have very little train modelling experience (under a year), but you can learn really fast by trying things out just to see what happens. 

Greg


----------



## RawLee

Sorry for the long waiting, I'm still learning my new camera (I still couldnt master how to set the focus right), but here are some new pics:

A small box car









Flatbed? Or how this is called?









Coal car. This is my addition. Old stuff have black wheels, new ones have metal rim on the wheels.









Container transport with containers.









2 refridgerator (?) cars...









...one spanish...









...and one german.









My biggest addition, quite literally. It is larger than anything I have, a double-decker passanger carriage. It has lights inside.









I dont know which country it is from.









It is longer than an A4 paper, which is 30cm, ~almost 1 feet.









Tracks I have, with some switches. The switch on the left is old, and the one on the right is a bit less older (but not new).









Fried old switch. You can see the melted coil.


----------



## tankist

nice pictures. thanks

it is funny that while originally created in US, the TT scale almost but completley died here but somewhat took off in europe.


----------



## RawLee

I guess because of the size. Houses/flats arent that big here to allow H0. I dont even have space for this TT, despite living in a suburban house . And unfortunatelly, this is a very expensive hobby. A new loco would cost me half my monthly wage at least. I sooo want this beast:









(http://www.deakmodellsport.hu/vasutmodellek/d21450.jpg ,if isnt visible)


----------



## tankist

I know 
on our trip to Austria and Check republic I took my wife to model railroad store to see price tags. seeing those Euro prices she complains less about my local spending.

in your case however you paying premium for the scale. AFAIK TT is even more expensive because of its relatively small market share.


----------



## RawLee

Some new pics, enjoy!


Something is coming in the dark!









Oh, its just my Nohab.









Then comes the V36.









Look at those cogs









Hm, the M49...









What an engine!









And the DR130 "Ludmilla" finally.


----------



## tjcruiser

Huh???

Question for you guys ... I assume that V36 is modeled after a small diesel loco, right? If so, I don't think I've seen a diesel with drive rods connecting the wheels before.

Educate me, guys ... what gives???

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc

tjcruiser said:


> Huh???
> 
> Question for you guys ... I assume that V36 is modeled after a small diesel loco, right? If so, I don't think I've seen a diesel with drive rods connecting the wheels before.
> 
> Educate me, guys ... what gives???
> 
> TJ


It is either done on the real thing to make sure that all wheels turn at the same rate as one another instead of like a differential in a car or the is either just one motor or geared point on the engine and that turns just one axle with the drive rod it turns all wheels adding to tractive effort while not needing more motors. I have only seen drive rods on yard engines and switchers. My guess to why only switchers use them is that larger main line engines would require so much motor power that the drive rods would just shatter into peices because of the force exerted on them. 

This is all just an educated guess so i could be wrong.


----------



## tankist

RawLee said:


> Some new pics, enjoy!
> And the DR130 "Ludmilla" finally.


correct me if i'm wrong but is it not designated *B*R130 ?


----------



## RawLee

The model is indeed designated as "BR", but the big brother is "DR", after "Deutsche Reichsbahn". At least, I've found it under that name, and "Deutsche Reichsbahn" is also written on the model.


----------



## CCrider

very nice


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

tjcruiser said:


> Huh???
> 
> Question for you guys ... I assume that V36 is modeled after a small diesel loco, right? If so, I don't think I've seen a diesel with drive rods connecting the wheels before.
> 
> Educate me, guys ... what gives???
> 
> TJ


The whole family of Lionel small switchers have that.


----------



## gc53dfgc

In a real world sense. The drive rods make it so you can have just one motor turning one axle that is hooked up to the other axles saving on the amount of motors required while still offering good tractive ffort with all wheels and plenty of pulling power.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Of course, since they're all geared here, they're only for show.


----------



## iLikeCheese

awesome pics


----------



## ics.ro

Great pictures, i would like to show you my TT rolling stock that is from the same period and manufacturer, Zeuke, that became Berliner. And i am also working on a model diesel hydraulic shunter fron the Romanian Railways. And regarding your post, those beautiful trains need a layout &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Big Ed

ics.ro said:


> Great pictures, i would like to show you my TT rolling stock that is from the same period and manufacturer, Zeuke, that became Berliner. And i am also working on a model diesel hydraulic shunter fron the Romanian Railways. And regarding your post, those beautiful trains need a layout ��


Welcome to the site, you see by the date that this is an old thread?

We don't see much TT here by all means start a new thread to show your trains.

Go to the Other trains forum it is at the bottom of the list.
Click on it and up top towards the left you will see New Thread. Click on it and start a new thread showing what you have.

Picture problems look here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2595

But ask if you need help.


----------



## SR KARALIS

Beautiful models,nice scale!


----------

